
The USS Fitzgerald Is at Fault. This Is Why - protomyth
http://gcaptain.com/uss-fitzgerald-fault/
======
protomyth
I submitted this not for the kind of click baitish title, but it is a really
interesting systems interaction piece. Two different systems with a common
protocol that just failed.

------
MrZongle2
Somewhat misleading headline. Last sentence: _" For this reason I am 99.9%
confident the USS Fitzgerald will be found at fault… and so will the ACX
Crystal."_

While the author makes a compelling case why the _Fitzgerald_ should have
avoided the collision, the accident is still under active investigation and
thus definitively assigning blame is premature.

Information released to the press has been quite limited. Only the crews of
both ships have an idea of what actually took place, and the investigators are
still in the process of interviewing them and reviewing instrumentation,
damage, and onboard recordings.

